# ISTA WATER PLANT SOIL



## Ahmad (22 Nov 2013)

Hello,

Anyone tried the below soil ?

http://www.iscapeaquatics.com.au/ind...roducts_id=176

ISTA WATER PLANT SOIL
Cost: 40$/9L bag
it's available in our country and I don't know if its worth to buy it or not.

Please advise..


----------



## Henry (22 Nov 2013)

It's more expensive than the products available elsewhere, but is probably near enough the same thing. Have you tried looking for some of the mediums in this article Guide to Substrates by George Farmer | UK Aquatic Plant Society ?
They may be available at a less expensive price, and you will already have info on their efficacy. Then again, if you take the plunge and buy the Ista stuff, be sure to write up a review for us all


----------



## Ahmad (22 Nov 2013)

Henry said:


> It's more expensive than the products available elsewhere, but is probably near enough the same thing. Have you tried looking for some of the mediums in this article Guide to Substrates by George Farmer | UK Aquatic Plant Society ?
> They may be available at a less expensive price, and you will already have info on their efficacy. Then again, if you take the plunge and buy the Ista stuff, be sure to write up a review for us all


 

My problem is with the shipping, I can buy ADA Aqua-Soil from Ebay but that will cost me 71$/9L bag.
so i found Ista stuff in our market and i don't know this stuff actually, and i'm afraid to use it since i'm looking after high-tech build.
also i'm thinking about that option: I have 2 bag of Tropica Substrate so maybe if I use them under Ista stuff ?
Thank you for reply.


----------



## Henry (22 Nov 2013)

I see your dilemma. Do you definitely want to use a nutrient enriched substrate? People have had success with plain fine gravel when dosing EI ferts and CO2. If you're going the high-tech route, you could spend the money you save on substrate on other, more critical things like diffusers etc.
If you're intent on using a nutrient enriched substrate, then the Ista stuff is likely to be very similar to all the other soft clay based substrates available.


----------



## Ahmad (22 Nov 2013)

Henry said:


> I see your dilemma. Do you definitely want to use a nutrient enriched substrate? People have had success with plain fine gravel when dosing EI ferts and CO2. If you're going the high-tech route, you could spend the money you save on substrate on other, more critical things like diffusers etc.
> If you're intent on using a nutrient enriched substrate, then the Ista stuff is likely to be very similar to all the other soft clay based substrates available.


 
Almost everything is ready Light T5, CO2, Filters etc... I need just long term substrate.
plain fine gravel it's definitely low cost with many options but in this case the tank will be 100% depends on ferts, Actually its will not work well with me.
I want the soil feed all the plants and I will support by add EI ferts when needed, my concern is if that Ista stuff will stand for long term so that why i'm thinking to support it with Tropica substrate.


----------



## Henry (22 Nov 2013)

If you're wanting something long term, a nutrient enriched substrate isn't strictly necessary, especially if dosing EI. The most important quality for substrates is CEC (Cation exchange capacity), which you can achieve with any clay based substrate or soil. The substrate you have posted will have a high CEC (good), but then again, so will baked clay mediums, like those used for Bonsai potting etc.

Sorry if this confuses matters further, I'm just trying to expand your options slighty.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (23 Nov 2013)

Man, you should get your basics covered first and then possibly look into the substrates. Basics are co2 and nutrients. Not even light. Spending money on substrates would be my last thing on the list for the planted aquarium!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (23 Nov 2013)

Read you follow up. You will perfectly be good with gravel and EI. Nothing more to add.


----------



## Ahmad (23 Nov 2013)

Piece-of-fish said:


> Man, you should get your basics covered first and then possibly look into the substrates. Basics are co2 and nutrients. Not even light. Spending money on substrates would be my last thing on the list for the planted aquarium!


 

I covered the basics and I'm looking into the substrate now.
I believe that the substrate one of the basics and most important thing in any Planted tank, I consider the ferts just to support it's not one of basics, if you have good substrate, good source of light, co2 and good flow so you are in the right way.


----------



## tim (23 Nov 2013)

I don't think many will have used the ista substrate in the uk, if your set on an aquasoil type substrate give it a go  I've never used ada soil but have tried a few similar alternatives available in the uk.


----------



## richard powell (23 Nov 2013)

Im in the uk and have used ada amazonia and ada power sand in tanks they work very very well imo but saying that I have a 240l tank with dirt substrate and I get good results with that aswell


----------



## Ahmad (23 Nov 2013)

Actually i like to use ADA Aqua-Soil but it's very expensive for me 3 x 9L + ship = 220$


----------



## richard powell (23 Nov 2013)

Yh it can be expensive im lucky I have a loacal shop that sells it plus a place called the green machine here in the uk has free shipping over 75 pound and the soil comes to 105 pound so thats ok


----------



## Piece-of-fish (24 Nov 2013)

Ahmad said:


> I covered the basics and I'm looking into the substrate now.
> I believe that the substrate one of the basics and most important thing in any Planted tank, I consider the ferts just to support it's not one of basics, if you have good substrate, good source of light, co2 and good flow so you are in the right way.


No it is not


----------



## Amir (2 Jan 2014)

hi 
i want to know what is the difference betwin the quality of ada aqua soil amazonia and ista aqua soil


----------



## Ahmad (3 Jan 2014)

Amir said:


> hi
> i want to know what is the difference betwin the quality of ada aqua soil amazonia and ista aqua soil


 

As you see no one tried Ista aqua soil before so if you can buy ADA AS go ahead since many people using it.


----------

